# Baseball manager uses 'unwritten rules' to berate his own player for hitting a homerun



## WhatInThe (May 20, 2021)

Professional baseball manager Tony LaRussa berated one of his own players for hitting a homerun with a lead. Says it was unnecessary and violated the 'unwritten rules' of baseball. 

https://nypost.com/2021/05/19/tony-...n-rules-debate-by-turning-on-yermin-mercedes/

Isn't this the same sport where the 'unwritten rules' allow for a pitcher to throw a deadly weapon at a player because the previous player hit a homerun?  It's a professional athlete's job to play hard/give 100% all the time no matter the score.

I thought litte league had mercy rules not the major leagues.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Professional baseball manager Tony LaRussa berated one of his own players for hitting a homerun with a lead. Says it was unnecessary and violated the 'unwritten rules' of baseball.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/05/19/tony-...n-rules-debate-by-turning-on-yermin-mercedes/
> 
> ...


I saw that game. That was Astudillo's second time taking the mound. It was fun the first time; he struck out 2 with lobbed pitches in the 35-50 mph range. But it wasn't fun at all in this game. I have no idea why La Russa got all pissy and apologetic about Mercedes' hit except that there's such a thing in baseball as paybacks. That's the only reason I can think of.

But I also hope the Sox keep Astudillo in position. The novelty wore off already.


----------



## jerry old (May 31, 2021)

you swing at a 3&0 pitch in high school, you'll be  sitting on the bench


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

jerry old said:


> you swing at a 3&0 pitch in high school, you'll be  sitting on the bench


True, but it was a 40mph pitch. And the post game hooplah wasn't nearly as much about Mercedes taking the pitch as it was about him scoring on it. With Minnesota trailing 15-4 the whole thing was pretty silly.


----------

